# Forward vs downward firing subs...



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi guys, newbie here. I performed a search based on my title, but didn't find anything.

I'm seeking a new sub to match my Ruark Preludes in an audio only system. My speakers frame a bay window and my only placement options are; in the three-sided floor space under the window, A corner to the right of my system, or the wall that extends out from that corner. I currently have a downward firing sub in the corner and I like how it sounds but it's old and somewhat wimpy and just can't really keep up anymore.

Given my arrangement, would a downward firing sub perform better than a forward firing one? Share with me your wisdom, advice and recommendations.

Subs that I'm auditioning, or plan to audition are various models from REL, Essex Audio and Martin Logan.
(BTW, has anyone here heard of Essex Audio?)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, I auditioned a REL Britannia B3 today and was most impressed, enough so that I'm thinking about doubling my budget to get one. 

I never "heard" the sub, just a thoroughly satisfying full range presentation. It's been said that REL subs help improve the soundstage. I heard some evidence of that today. When the sub was turned off the soundstage appear to narrow somewhat. 

While I didn't achieve plaster-cracking sound levels I did play at my typical listening level and some of the songs that make my current sub ffrraaap and rattle didn't even phase the REL. Just deep, articulate bass with no boom.

The associated equipment were a pair of B&W 803S (quite bassy on their own) and Classe Audio Delta series separates. In the next week or two I'll bring my speakers in to see how the REL works with them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey Deeje,

Glad to see you made it over here to the forum. You seem committed to spending whatever it takes within reason to get the performance you desire. Although your immediate focus is two channel music, it would be nice to ensure your purchase will deliver "plaster-cracking" sound levels as well should you decide to get the HT bug. If you let the folks here know your room dimensions and ceiling heights, including openings in to adjacent areas and their room sizes (if any), they will be happy to calculate and recommend the proper size sub for your specific room. 

No doubt the REL is well regarded for music, and would seem one of the few that allows simultaneous high level and LFE hook up options for both music and HT applications, a real plus.

You stated you heard "just deep, articulate bass with no boom" from the REL. Couldn't ask for more in IMHO, but...is that what you will get _in your room, with your placement options?_ Thus the need for some type of advanced EQ...which I would just point out in that price range, the Velodyne DD10 may be the better value, worth considering.

You may be better served to try to borrow the REL for audition in your room.


RG


----------

